# old barn



## quinn (Jan 6, 2015)

We stumbled across this place on one of our ride abouts. Which version do you prefer?


----------



## Old Winchesters (Jan 6, 2015)

Nice.. I like the color photo best but they all look good.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 7, 2015)

The last one is sepia right? I like it the best it's just got that old time look


----------



## Sea dawg1978 (Jan 7, 2015)

I Like the b/w and sepia but probably b/w the best..


----------



## quinn (Jan 7, 2015)

Thanks y'all! Yes mike last one is sepia.


----------



## swampstalker24 (Jan 7, 2015)

Those are cool.... all are really nice!


----------



## rydert (Jan 7, 2015)

I like the color one........all are great pics quinn


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 7, 2015)

My preference would depend on how I wanted to use the shot.  All are nice, but I like the B&W shot most.


----------



## Smokey (Jan 7, 2015)

Nicely done on all 3. B&W is my favorite.


----------



## Lee Woodie (Jan 7, 2015)

They all speak to me great work quinn


----------



## Crickett (Jan 8, 2015)

B&W


----------



## quinn (Jan 8, 2015)

Thanks y'all!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 8, 2015)

all of them........


----------



## quinn (Jan 8, 2015)

Thanks Keebs!


----------



## howardsrock (Jan 9, 2015)

I like the sepia the best.  However, they are all appealing.


----------



## carver (Jan 13, 2015)

I must say,I like the B&W too Quinn.Very nicely done


----------



## Geffellz18 (Jan 14, 2015)

I usually prefer the sepia, but on this photo, I say b/w, color, then sepia. The b/w has the best contrast IMO.


----------

